# citizenship help



## rebartrees (Jul 18, 2009)

I have been dealing with Greek bureaucracy for 6 years at two different Consulates in America trying to establish my Greek citizenship, a process which is supposed to take 8 months. I won't go into details, but it has been both frustrating and amusing, mostly the former. There is one more obstacle in the way and that is providing proof of my father's baptism, when no records exist. The SF Consulate suggested that I just show up at the Athens Special Registry and explain the situation, so that is what I am going to do in September, but I will probably need an attorney to really grease the wheels (or the palms?).
Can anyone recommend a good lawyer in Athens who deals with citizenship questions?


----------

